# Vogelzang Pellet stove troubleshooting help



## DesroM21 (Jan 18, 2017)

I've cleaned out the fire box and the pellet pot, i replaced the pellets with new pellets, the wiring in the back looks the same as it should in the pictures, but for some reason the stove will stay active for 30 minutes then run an E2 error upon further start up. I've been trying to figure it out for hours and now im stumped, can anyone heere help me?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't give my prey a running start when shooting Will move to the pellet stove section


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 18, 2017)

Sounds like the proof of fire switch is failing to detect the fire and then the stove thinks you have no fire and shuts down. Fairly common issue


----------



## DesroM21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bioburner said:


> Sounds like the proof of fire switch is failing to detect the fire and then the stove thinks you have no fire and shuts down. Fairly common issue


 anyway to fix this? we got a storm coming and the stove keeps my pipe from freezing


----------



## tlc1976 (Jan 18, 2017)

What model stove is this?  Is this a 5770 or 5790 or something else?

How long has this been in service?  Have you changed anything in the stove or the rest of the house that could affect drafts (appliances, insulation, etc.) ?

Have you cleaned the chimney pipe (if this has been in service awhile)?

If it's a 5770 or 5790, E2 is the vacuum switch.  The schematic shows it normally open, so I would disconnect one of the wires to it, and see how the stove runs.  If you get an E2 right after startup then connect them together and try it again.  If that takes care of it, then we will have to see if it is a bad switch, or something else.

I've been running a 5770 for just over a year and the only time I had an E2 was during the initial install, I had to install outside air because the house was too airtight and the stove couldn't breathe.

BTW at least on mine I've had the fire go out several times, from leaving the hopper door open too long or other things, and I always got E3 for the fire out switch.


----------



## DesroM21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tlc1976 said:


> What model stove is this?  Is this a 5770 or 5790 or something else?
> 
> How long has this been in service?  Have you changed anything in the stove or the rest of the house that could affect drafts (appliances, insulation, etc.) ?
> 
> ...


  i run a 5770 , everything is clean. i think its a wiring problem m or something i just dont know. if u have any solutions regarding maybe the wrigin in the back please lett me know


----------



## tlc1976 (Jan 19, 2017)

I would start with the vacuum switch wiring as I described.  It's the round piece with a piece of rubber hose going to it, directly behind the right side panel.

Speaking of removable panels, have you cleaned out the heat exchanger plates behind both the left and right panels?  The plates have 2 bolts and probably an orange gasket.  Ash builds up there and I clean those out every time I clean out the firebox.


----------

